
Kolibri: The offline app for universal education - aronasorman
https://learningequality.org/kolibri/
======
mjptak
These folks are legit, creative and dedicated to the mission of providing
learners and guides around the world with tools that are free, open, and not
tied to an internet that has yet to reach that last mile.

------
llamafarmer
For more info - this is from the same team that created KA Lite, the offline
platform for delivering Khan Academy content.

